# Chat Server Update



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

This afternoon we ran a test of one of our Chat servers. The test went from Noon untill 3PM.

I was not happy with the results.

At first people could not get into the chat do to a currupt .cab file.

After fixing that problem people were able to get in, however many people were not happy they could not use their name on the server (for example Mark, and Rage) as these handles belonged to someone else on the IRC network we were connected to.

I have moved our IRC server off of dal.net and have moved it to another (and much smaller) IRC provider.

Now people should not have any problem going into the chat with names like Mark or Rage etc.

While not officially open yet, those who want to check out our IRC chat can visit http://chat.dbstalk.com

Be warned this Java application may not run on all browsers, however you can use any IRC Client (such as MIRC and PIRCH) to get into our chat. Our chat server and channel name are listed on the above listed Chat page for those who wish to use their own IRC software.

We have some big news coming on Monday that is sure to cause some noise, our chat will be open on this day.


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

Great! It didn't kick me off for my username. Do you plan on any security features to verify identity?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Rage you can use the IRC's NICKSERV feature to reserve and protect your screen name.

To register your screenname on the IRC loginto the chat
the type /msg nickserv register password youremail.com

place a password you want to use for password and your email address where you see youremail.com

Next time you logon to the chat you will get a message saying you have 60 seconds to identify yourself or your username will be changed. You will need to identify yourself. (The instructions will be on the screen) but basicly you send a message like the one shown below.

/msg nickserv identify password

After you do that you will be you and no one else can be you.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I had problema accessing it from MS IE5.5.

Oh well .


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Works for me ...I think. Using NS 6.2.2

Nick :smoking:


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Currently the HTML based chat room is open so it should work for all until we work more on the Java based version.


----------

